# Unable to install novacom to machine



## amunio (Feb 24, 2013)

attempted to install universalinstaller for novacom, getting "ERROR: Driver installation Failed. Tried reinstalling java, javasoft does not show up in HKEY/Local machine/software. Any direction for this appreciated. TP is 32 gig model, I previously had mod 9 installed. I attempted to update to mbt 3.5 cminstall for mod 10, ran into this issue when reinstalling novacom


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

amunio said:


> attempted to install universalinstaller for novacom, getting "ERROR: Driver installation Failed. Tried reinstalling java, javasoft does not show up in HKEY/Local machine/software. Any direction for this appreciated. TP is 32 gig model, I previously had mod 9 installed. I attempted to update to mbt 3.5 cminstall for mod 10, ran into this issue when reinstalling novacom


Uninstall, reboot, redowload the newest java update

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

Try use the installer in my Touchpad toolkit, it doesn't need crappy Java to work.


----------

